# Beware - Cycliq Fly 6 HD cam mounts breaking



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Just a heads up as there is no category for this product in the reviews section yet: I have been using a 2nd generation FLy6 rear facing HD cam+light combo for a couple months now.

The Camera and light work great.

but twice now the day after a ride I have gone down to my storage room to find my FLy6 camera lying on the floor. The mount that attaches to the seat post fractured right down the middle (se pic below).

Now on the first one I had firm tension, so when i used the spare mount I installed it with minimal tension. This one also snapped! So lucky these did not fall off on the road with me not being aware of it - quick $300 loss if that happens! Note I live in a temperate climate, temp is always well above freezing here, though it is winter.

They are sending me replacement mounts for free, but this still worries me. The mount is thin plastic and obviously my originals were defective. I am tempted to glue on the replacements with something like JB Weld plastic or similar. And also find a way to tether the light on so it can't fall off completely if the mount breaks.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

strange I have v1 of the fly6 since kickstarter campaign, no issues with mount, maybe the design was changed ??


----------

